# Sigma Sport Marathon Neustadt



## null.ahnung (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die 100km in Angriff zu nehmen.Ich weiss allerdings nicht genau was mich erwartet 
Bin letzte Woche die 110km am Erbeskopf gefahren,den ich als recht deftig empfinde(Konditionell!).Aber trotzdem geil! 
Kann man die beiden vergleichen(Technik und Kondition).
Höhenmeter sind es ja 700 weniger,was ihn wohl etwas einfacher macht.
Der Beitrag aus letztem Jahr besteht ja fast nur aus Beleidigungen und Belehrungen. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Infos! 
Gruss
Oliver


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Juli 2007)

link ist immer gut 
http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/index.htm
also kenne den erbsenkopf mara nicht. neustadt ist eigentlich kein grosses problem zu fahren, eine der schönsten mara- strecken! 
es gibt viele trails, eine kurze abschnitte sind sehr heftig (bin aber alles gefahren). viel auf- und ab, kaum längere erholungs- abschnitte.
die 2300hm überraschen mich gerade, dachte, es wären mehr. zeit letztes jahr sieger 4:34, ich 6h, die letzten haben 8h gebraucht.
also ich denke, kein problem für dich, wie gesagt,schöne strecke, nicht entgehen lassen.

ach ja, irgendwie gibts am mara immer schlechtes wetter.... der pfälzer sandboden trocknet zwar schnell ab, aber wenn es regnet sorgt dieses sand- schlamm gemisch zu hefitgem verschleiss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null.ahnung (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo!
Wie sind denn zum Beispiel die Anstiege?Viele steile Rampen?
Das was mich stört sind nur die 2 Runden.Wenn ich zum Beispiel beim Erbeskopf gewusst hätte, dass manche Anstiege nochmal kommen,wäre ich lieber nen Kaffee trinken gegangen!?
Danke
Oliver


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Juli 2007)

Also der Kurs ist wie gesagt äußerst schön! Aber es hat halt auch einige Tücken, die Anstiege sind teilweise sehr steil und noch dazu verblockt, d.h. Vorderrad anlupfen bei Kriechtempo ist schon öfters der Fall, dann einige gemeine Spitzkehren (die mir immer wieder Schwierigkeiten machen) und ein paar schöne felsige Abfahrten, die zumindest trocken gar kein Problem sind, das ist immer nur der Kopf der bei den Steinen verweigert, das Bike kommt damit gut zurecht!
Die Höhenangaben sind meines Erachtens zu niedrig, die HAC-Dateien der letzen Jahre sagen gut 2800Hm, d.h. die kleine Runde müsste ca. 1500 haben, da die 2. Rund nicht mehr ganz runter in die Stadt geht.


----------



## pfalzbube (3. August 2007)

Hallo,

wollte mich auch mal melden. War 3 mal am Start und bin letztes Jahr das erste Mal die Langstrecke durchgefahren. Dieses Jahr melde ich mich erst am tag vorher an und je nach Wetter/Form Mittel-oder Langstrecke. Bin schon einige Marathons gefahren (Frammersbach/Kirchzarten/Odenwald/St. Wendel/Dolomiti/Riva) , aber Neustadt finde ich irgendwie schwerer. Was so kaputt macht ist, dass es keine richtig langen Anstiege gibt, sondern immer kurz hoch und dann wieder runter, das macht schon mürbe. Die Strecke ist klasse , hat aber auch recht eintönige Abschnitte und was an der Langstrecke so schlimm ist, auf der Strecke stehen nur am Weinbiet und der Wolfsburg ein paar Leute, den Rest der Strecke trifft man nur ab und zu einen Streckenposten und selten einen Mitstreiter (letztes jahr ca. 100 Starter, 70 im Ziel). War letzten Samstag auf der Strecke und fahre heute wieder. Letzten Samstag kurzer heftiger Schauer und schon stand wieder Wasser auf den Wegen wie vor 2 Jahren, da musste ich nach nicht ganz einer Runde wegen komplett abgefahrenen Bremsbelägen und hakelnder Schaltung aussteigen. Ein kurzes Stück zur Wolfsburg runter steige ich ab, da geht Sicherheit vor ein paar Sekunden und dann noch am Einstieg zu einem Trail auf der kurzen Schleife um die Wolfsburg rum.
Übrigens letztes Jahr 6:30 , erste Runde 3 Stunden , zweite 3,5, muss aber sagen, dass ich im August immer irgendwie ein Tief habe ....

Viel Spass auf jeden Fall.

Pfalzbube


----------



## PirateSB (8. August 2007)

hatte mir eigentlich vorgenommen, den sigma dieses jahr endlich mal mit zu fahren - aber wettermäßig solls ja mal wieder die ganze woche weiterhin regnen


----------



## pfalzbube (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

gegen Wochenende solls schon wieder besser werden und so schnell wie die Strecke unter Wasser steht, so schnell trocknet sie auch wieder ab. War gestern noch 2 Stunden bei Regen fahren und eigentlich sind die breiten Ziehwege schlimm, bei den Trails muss man ein wenig aufpassen aber die sind zumindest nicht so nass.

Ich melde mich erst Samstag an wenn ich die Strecke nochmal gesehen habe.

Pfalzbube


----------



## Stromberg (8. August 2007)

Wäre toll, wenn Du am Samstag dann kurz Deine Einschätzung abgeben könntest. Ich habe keine Lust, mir für 100 km mein Rad zu ruinieren.


----------



## pfalzbube (9. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Wäre toll, wenn Du am Samstag dann kurz Deine Einschätzung abgeben könntest. Ich habe keine Lust, mir für 100 km mein Rad zu ruinieren.



Okay, wobei mein Start seit gestern fraglich ist (starker Durchfall   ). 

Pfalzbube


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. August 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Okay, wobei mein Start seit gestern fraglich ist (starker Durchfall   ).
> 
> Pfalzbube



Na auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! Aber es sind ja noch 3 Tage Zeit, das wird bestimmt wieder. Für Samstag ist besseres Wetter angekündigt - wenn das zutrifft, ist bis Sonntag trocken! Wäre trotzdem super, wenn man einen Streckenzustandsbericht für die passende Reifenwahl hätte 
Möchte eigentlich schon fahren, konnte letztes Jahr nicht, aber so wie 2005 dann doch nicht, das Bike war hinterher völlig ruiniert!


----------



## pfalzbube (9. August 2007)

Hallo,

schauen wir mal wies wird. Wollte unbedingt Langstrecke fahren um dem gedränge auf der Mittelstrecke zu entgehen, wobei ich dagen muss, dass ich auch nicht zu den besten Abfahrern zähle. Bin die letzten Wochen 3 Mal die ganz steile Abfahrt ins Tal gefahren und nie am Stück bzw. mit einem Fuß ausgeklickt runtergerutscht (muss sagen dass ich Samstag geheiratet habe und auch nicht so risikofreudig war). An der WOlfsburg schiebe ich den EInstieg in den steilen teil der Rest geht gut zu fahren. Die Abfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal am Anfang ist selbst wenn es ein paar tage nicht geregnet hat noch ziemlich feucht und tief. Ich werde definitiv mit 2,25 und ein wenig Profil fahren. Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich den Racing Ralf drauf, das war ein Spass. ausgestiegen bin ich letztendlich nach fast einer Runde wegen den Bremsen und der Schaltung.

Ich will Samstag nicht mehr so viel fahren, aber wenn ich ins Silbertal fahre , dann kann ich mir ein Stück der breiten Forstwege anschauen die 2005 so unter Wasser standen (und auch vor 2 Wochen) und kurz berichten.
Übrigens gibt es dieses jahr wohl erst ne Runde um die Stadt um das Feld zu sortieren ....

Pfalzbube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelhac (9. August 2007)

Huhu,

na dann hoffen wir mal alle zusammen, dass sich die Sonne bis zum Sonntag noch durchsetzen wird!

Würde sehr ungern meinen Lieblingsmarathon auslassen; obwohl ich dieses Jahr nicht halb so fit bin wie das letzte. Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr für mich das verflixte "2007er"; trainingstechnisch ist voll der Wurm drin.

@Klaus!
Hey; sag mal, sind Eure Damen alle am Start; dann sieht man sich ja vielleicht mal wieder ?

L.G. 
Michaela


----------



## Stromberg (9. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Möchte eigentlich schon fahren, konnte letztes Jahr nicht, aber so wie 2005 dann doch nicht, das Bike war hinterher völlig ruiniert!


Genau wegen dieser Aussage hätte ich gerne nen Streckenzustandsbericht.


----------



## null.ahnung (9. August 2007)

Hallo!
Auf Grund 2 Wochen Virusinfektion kann ich die 100km knicken.Und für 50km hab ich keine Lust 200km zu fahren. Hab mich daher für einen heimatnahen 60km Halbmarathon entschieden.Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.
Ich wünsch Euch allen viel Spass!!
Bis dann
Oliver


----------



## easymtbiker (9. August 2007)

also grundsätzlich: der pfälzer boden ist sehr sandig. übel bei regen (da wird alls kaputt geschmirgelt), aber wenn es 1 tag lang trocken ist, dann ist auch die strecke trocken und gut befahrbar, es gibt da meines erachtens nirgends n schlammloch oder so, in dem lange die feuchtigkeit steht.
insofern, wenn es sa/so trocken ist, würde ich mir keine gedanken über den streckenzustand machen, alles befahrbar.
man sollte eher darauf achten, dass es einige sandlöcher gibt, in denen man leicht stecken bleibt.

ok, die abfahrten sind an 3 stellen echt heavy, aber leute: einfach absteigen und schieben, sind max. 50m!


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Für Samstag ist besseres Wetter angekündigt - wenn das zutrifft, ist bis Sonntag trocken!
> 
> Möchte eigentlich schon fahren, konnte letztes Jahr nicht, aber so wie 2005 dann doch nicht, das Bike war hinterher völlig ruiniert!



hi klaus...

dein (wetter-) wort in gottes ohr... wenn es hier so weiterregnet komm ich sonntag auch und werde die 100km als training mitfahren... bin die ganze woche bis jetzt nur am schreibtisch gesessen...ok...konnte ich mich wenigstens vom "ischgl-ironbike canyon den berghochschieben" erholen...

neustadt kann ich wenigstens bergauf alles ohne schieben fahren...hoffe ich mal...

und so sieht man sich vielleicht auch mal wieder...zumindest am start...so schnell wie du dieses jahr bist...

gruß joe
und nächste woche ist dann ruhpolding...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. August 2007)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> na dann hoffen wir mal alle zusammen, dass sich die Sonne bis zum Sonntag noch durchsetzen wird!
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,
so gings mir letztes Jahr, da war wegen dem Haus einfach keine Zeit, hat mir echt leid getan - aber dieses Jahr muss es klappen - also kein Regen!
Also alle fahren das Rennen nicht, Diana und Miriam schon, beim Rest weiß ich nicht so genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (9. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also grundsätzlich: der pfälzer boden ist sehr sandig. übel bei regen (da wird alls kaputt geschmirgelt), aber wenn es 1 tag lang trocken ist, dann ist auch die strecke trocken und gut befahrbar, es gibt da meines erachtens nirgends n schlammloch oder so, in dem lange die feuchtigkeit steht.
> insofern, wenn es sa/so trocken ist, würde ich mir keine gedanken über den streckenzustand machen, alles befahrbar.
> man sollte eher darauf achten, dass es einige sandlöcher gibt, in denen man leicht stecken bleibt.
> 
> ok, die abfahrten sind an 3 stellen echt heavy, aber leute: einfach absteigen und schieben, sind max. 50m!



die Sandlöcher sind leicht feucht besser zu befahren als komplett trocken, da hats mir mal schier das Rad reingebohrt ))
1 Tag trocken reicht, aber ab Samstag sollte es dann nimmer Regnen. Dafür ist der Boden sonst wirklich recht griffig!


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hi klaus...
> 
> dein (wetter-) wort in gottes ohr... wenn es hier so weiterregnet komm ich sonntag auch und werde die 100km als training mitfahren... bin die ganze woche bis jetzt nur am schreibtisch gesessen...ok...konnte ich mich wenigstens vom "ischgl-ironbike canyon den berghochschieben" erholen...
> 
> ...



naja lt. Onlinedienste sieht es einigermaßen gut aus (ab Samstag) mal sehen ob die Recht behalten!?!
Ischgl war wohl knackig - hä? Peter war auch ganz platt - aber auch sehr glücklich mit seinem 3. Platz!
Ja, also ich hoffe doch, wir sehen uns mal wieder - vor und nach dem Rennen auf jeden Fall (ist ja nicht der Trubel wie bei anderen Rennen), im Rennen kommts einfach drauf an, wie es läuft - so perfekt ist das dieses Jahr auch nicht, die 2. Runde werde ich immer etwas langsamer, war früher nicht so, da bin ich aber auch nicht so schnell angegangen - ich teste noch


----------



## Stromberg (9. August 2007)

Welche Reifen fahrt Ihr so? Hätte an NN/RR gedacht, je nach Tips auch RR/RR oder NN/NN.


----------



## doppelhac (9. August 2007)

Also ich bin die Strecke vor 2 Wochen, als es vorher auch einige Tage immer wieder geregnet hat, mit NN/RR gefahren und das war völlig o.k.


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ischgl war wohl knackig - hä? Peter war auch ganz platt - aber auch sehr glücklich mit seinem 3. Platz!
> 
> die 2. Runde werde ich immer etwas langsamer, war früher nicht so, da bin ich aber auch nicht so schnell angegangen - ich teste noch



der peter ist ja eine fast unglaubliche zeit gefahren...gratulation...ich war ja das erste mal in ischgl,da sind also noch ein paar minuten luft fürs nächste mal drin...hoffe ich... aber um an die schnellsten Ü40er ranzukommen fehlen inzwischen welten...aber bald bin ich ja Ü50...dann gehts ab...

neustadt ist halt echt eine schöne mtb-strecke...deshalb geb ich mir die gerne auch 2x...ruhpolding ist dafür technisch gleich null dafür die 24h konditionell + mental schwieriger zu fahren...aber schaun wir mal

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Welche Reifen fahrt Ihr so? Hätte an NN/RR gedacht, je nach Tips auch RR/RR oder NN/NN.



Die letzten Jahre (auch 2005!) hatte ich immer den 2,25er RR. Auf dem Boden ohne Probleme, egal wie nass. Einzig die Abfahrt zur Burg auf nassen Wurzeln und Steinen ist dann etwas blöd. Evtl. wäre hier der 2,3er SpeedKing besser, im Matsch auf jeden Fall, den hab ich in Wildbad mal gefahren, war eigentlich recht gut. Aber der RR rollt besser und bei trockenem Untergrund reicht der Grip in Neustadt allemal, einfach mit 2bar fahren, dann hat man auch noch noch ne gute Dämpfung dazu.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> der peter ist ja eine fast unglaubliche zeit gefahren...gratulation...ich war ja das erste mal in ischgl,da sind also noch ein paar minuten luft fürs nächste mal drin...hoffe ich... aber um an die schnellsten Ü40er ranzukommen fehlen inzwischen welten...aber bald bin ich ja Ü50...dann gehts ab...
> 
> neustadt ist halt echt eine schöne mtb-strecke...deshalb geb ich mir die gerne auch 2x...ruhpolding ist dafür technisch gleich null dafür die 24h konditionell + mental schwieriger zu fahren...aber schaun wir mal
> 
> joe



Ja, der hat grad ne super Phase, im Frühjahr liefs bei ihm gar nicht. Aber die Strecke kommt ihm auch zugute, ihm kanns (bei seinem Gewicht) gar nicht steil genug sein )).
Naja nächstes Jahr muss ich auch Ü40 fahren, dann ists vorbei mit den guten Plätzen, alleine im Team sind 3 super gute Fahrer in der Klasse, von den anderen gar nicht zu reden! Aber für Dich dürfte es dann richtig super laufen, ich hoffe ich bin in 10 Jahren noch so fit!!!


----------



## pfalzbube (10. August 2007)

Gerade beim Arzt, habe wohl nen Virus eingefangen und darf noch 3 Tage Diät machen und keinen Sport. Somit entfällt die Testrunde morgen mit einem Zustandsbericht der Strecke. Heute regnet es aber (zumindest in Speyer) nicht mehr und ich denke am Sonntag wird die Strecke gut fahrbar sein.

Ich werde mich mal an der Wolfsburg postieren und das erste Mal zuschauen 

Pfalzbube


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Gerade beim Arzt, habe wohl nen Virus eingefangen und darf noch 3 Tage Diät machen und keinen Sport. Somit entfällt die Testrunde morgen mit einem Zustandsbericht der Strecke. Heute regnet es aber (zumindest in Speyer) nicht mehr und ich denke am Sonntag wird die Strecke gut fahrbar sein.
> 
> Ich werde mich mal an der Wolfsburg postieren und das erste Mal zuschauen
> 
> Pfalzbube



schade...und gute besserung...

vorschlag: nimm doch ne digitalcamera mit und mach ein paar bilder... klaus in seinem "unauffälligen" blau orange oder ??? und mich im unauffälligen schwarz-neongrün auf der seite müßtest du eigentlich rechtzeitig identifizieren können... 







bei mir hast du auch genug zeit, weil ich den teil wahrscheinlich wieder per pedes absolvieren werde...

joe


----------



## easymtbiker (10. August 2007)

ich werde mit camera an der strecke stehen und bilder machen.... wenn ihr euch erkenntlich zeigt! einfach laut "IBC" oder so brüllen, dann gibt`s n bild!  
ich werde wohl im teamdress und mit meinem orangenem bomber dastehen, sieht dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich werde mit camera an der strecke stehen und bilder machen.... wenn ihr euch erkenntlich zeigt! einfach laut "IBC" oder so brüllen, dann gibt`s n bild!
> ich werde wohl im teamdress und mit meinem orangenem bomber dastehen, sieht dann so aus:



hi martin...

fährst du selbst nicht mit ?

vielleicht erkennst du mich dieses mal ja ...hab ja nun genug fotos von mir reingemacht...s.o.

gruß joe


----------



## easymtbiker (10. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> vielleicht erkennst du mich dieses mal ja ...hab ja nun genug fotos von mir reingemacht...s.o.


oje, ja, ich werde mich anstrengen.... sonst wirst du mit mir wohl  kein wort mehr wechseln (oder sagt man beitrag?) 

ne, bin noch krank und extrem unmotiviert und schaue lieber mal euch beim schwitzen zu! (wer schneller werden möchte: ich kenne alle abkürzungen- aber pssssstttt!  )

ausserdem muss ich für ruhpoding fit sein- dir den letzten platz streitig machen!


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oje, ja, ich werde mich anstrengen.... sonst wirst du mit mir wohl  kein wort mehr wechseln (oder sagt man beitrag?)
> 
> ne, bin noch krank und extrem unmotiviert und schaue lieber mal euch beim schwitzen zu! (wer schneller werden möchte: ich kenne alle abkürzungen- aber pssssstttt!  )
> 
> ausserdem muss ich für ruhpoding fit sein- dir den letzten platz streitig machen!



keine angst...ich bin nicht soooo nachtragend...

das wird ja ein richtiger kampf in ruhpolding... aber dir kann ichs ja sagen...ich würd schon gerne weltmeister werden...und das in meinem ersten 24h rennen...

aber pssssssst...nicht verraten

joe


----------



## puremalt (10. August 2007)

Salü zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit "Nachmeldung bis 1 Stunde vor dem Start" funktioniert? Kann ich da einfach am Sonntag auftauchen und vor Ort bar bezahlen?
Merci


----------



## Giant_Team (10. August 2007)

puremalt schrieb:


> Salü zusammen,
> kann mir jemand sagen, wie das mit "Nachmeldung bis 1 Stunde vor dem Start" funktioniert? Kann ich da einfach am Sonntag auftauchen und vor Ort bar bezahlen?
> Merci



Ja, so einfach ist das.
Für die Langdistanz bekommst auf jeden Fall immer einen Startplatz.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Gerade beim Arzt, habe wohl nen Virus eingefangen und darf noch 3 Tage Diät machen und keinen Sport. Somit entfällt die Testrunde morgen mit einem Zustandsbericht der Strecke. Heute regnet es aber (zumindest in Speyer) nicht mehr und ich denke am Sonntag wird die Strecke gut fahrbar sein.
> 
> Ich werde mich mal an der Wolfsburg postieren und das erste Mal zuschauen
> 
> Pfalzbube



Shit! Das ist dumm gelaufen! Naja nimm mal ein paar Bremsbeläge mit, vielleicht kann sie der eine oder andere brauchen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> schade...und gute besserung...
> 
> vorschlag: nimm doch ne digitalcamera mit und mach ein paar bilder... klaus in seinem "unauffälligen" blau orange oder ??? und mich im unauffälligen schwarz-neongrün auf der seite müßtest du eigentlich rechtzeitig identifizieren können...
> 
> ...



Ähm, findest Du das "Blau-Orange" zu aufdringlich???  Naja ich habs nicht ausgesucht, aber immerhin hat es einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert, was bei Schlammrennen für die Betreuer gar nicht so schlecht ist  
Wobei natürlich einige von uns unterwegs sein werden, aber ich freu mich immer über Bilder, also schön knipsen wenns in etwa so aussieht:





Wobei sich hier nochjemand aus dem Forum aufs Bild geschlichen hat...


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, so einfach ist das.
> Für die Langdistanz bekommst auf jeden Fall immer einen Startplatz.



Meinste? Das gibt sicher ein furchtbares Gedränge auf dem Marktplatz bei so vielen Startern     

Man, wenn das nicht bald aufhört zu regnen streike ich! Oder ich nehm mein 92er  Starrbike, da geht wenigstens nicht soviel kaputt! - obwohl, das ist aus Stahl, vielleicht rostet das...


----------



## Giant_Team (10. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Meinste? Das gibt sicher ein furchtbares Gedränge auf dem Marktplatz bei so vielen Startern



Ich glaube das wird sich auf der Lang wieder in Grenzen halten. Es gibt halt nicht so viele Beklo.... die sich die Runde unbedingt 2x anschauen wollen

Ich hoffe auch das es noch etwas abtrocknen tut. Verspüre überhaupt keine Lust auf ne Generalinstandsetzung meines Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm, findest Du das "Blau-Orange" zu aufdringlich???
> 
> Wobei sich hier nochjemand aus dem Forum aufs Bild geschlichen hat...



nö, ganz im gegenteil... da erkennt man euch immer schnell dran... das find ich gut...

meinst du den kona fahrer...? ich denke da sind einige bekannte drauf...bad wildbad ist klar...aber welches jahr ?

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird sich auf der Lang wieder in Grenzen halten. Es gibt halt nicht so viele Beklo.... die sich die Runde unbedingt 2x anschauen wollen
> 
> Ich hoffe auch das es noch etwas abtrocknen tut. Verspüre überhaupt keine Lust auf ne Generalinstandsetzung meines Bikes.



Wem sagst Du das? Vor 2 Wochen kam ein neuer Antrieb drauf, Gestern kamen die Naben neu gelagert zurück, bei Zuständen wie 2005 war das beides für 'n Arsch!


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> nö, ganz im gegenteil... da erkennt man euch immer schnell dran... das find ich gut...
> 
> meinst du den kona fahrer...? ich denke da sind einige bekannte drauf...bad wildbad ist klar...aber welches jahr ?
> 
> joe



Ja, ich meinte den Kona-Fahrer, dass der sich hier im Thread noch nicht hat blicken lassen  
Na dieses Jahr natürlich!
War übrigends auch ein überschauliches Feld von Startern...


----------



## BaSiS (11. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich einige von uns unterwegs sein werden, aber ich freu mich immer über Bilder, also schön knipsen wenns in etwa so aussieht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte den Kona-Fahrer, dass der sich hier im Thread noch nicht hat blicken lassen
> Na dieses Jahr natürlich!
> War übrigends auch ein überschauliches Feld von Startern...



ist ja das ''Renn-Forum''
da haben Schleicher nix verlorn !!!
aber einer in weisse Socken, der Rest alles ... unglaublich sowas sehen zu müssen, 
ausserdem konnte ich nix schreiben weil ich die ganze Zeit trainierne war


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. August 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ist ja das ''Renn-Forum''
> da haben Schleicher nix verlorn !!!
> aber einer in weisse Socken, der Rest alles ... unglaublich sowas sehen zu müssen,
> ausserdem konnte ich nix schreiben weil ich die ganze Zeit trainierne war



Hm, die weissen Socken sind mir noch gar nicht so aufgefallen, aber Du hast natürlich recht, sowas geht nicht!    
Naja trainieren ist ja gut, aber die Erholung darf ja nicht zu kurz kommen, und da kann man dann prima im Forum was schreiben...  

Boh ey, das war heut wieder ganz schön stressig, die 1. Rund OK, aber die 2. hat richtig weh getan, die Strecke rollt einfach nicht, der Untergrund ist schon ganz schön übel. Dafür hats richtig schöne Abfahrten!  

Und wo landen jetzt die ganzen Bilder von den IBC-Fotografen, muss mal suchen gehn...


----------



## Giant_Team (12. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, die weissen Socken sind mir noch gar nicht so aufgefallen, aber Du hast natürlich recht, sowas geht nicht!



Protest!!! Ich fahr auch in weißen Socken. Natürlich nur, weil die farblich so toll zum Bike passen   

Starkes Rennen heut von dir Klaus  
In der 1. Runde bin ich weder gescheit hoch noch runter gekommen. In der 2. Runde wars bei mir wie ausgewechselt. Bin dann mit em Texpa u. dem Seeburger gemeinsam gefahren. Da kam dann plötzlich einer aus deinem Team von hinten an, hat mächtig druck gemacht und uns in unserer netten Unterhaltung gestört   Aber nach kurzer Zeit war er platt. Wir haben noch einige eingeholt, die sich das Rennen einfach falsch eingeteilt haben.
Euer Betreuer hat unserem Lukas bei der Reparatur seines Pedals geholfen. Richte ihm nochmal einen Dank aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (12. August 2007)

bilder sind hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19184
tja, hab zwar jede menge von deinem team aufgenommen, du bist aber nur 1x drauf...? bist halt einfach zu schnell!

das ist echt das beste bild 





ansonsten sind noch die leute vom ibc racing team und team bergstrasse auf den bildern, sowie thorsten und rainer.



gewonnen hat die langstrecke wolfram kurschat, nach einem verrücktem rennen: nach runde 1 musste er einem zuschauer ausweichen und stürzte dabei. hat sich dabei den vr- bremshebel und vorderer schalthebel abgerissen. 15min reparaturpause, ist dann danach mit einem stock im umwerfer (aufs grösst blatt gestellt) weitergefahren, die vr- bremse war aber nicht mehr zu benutzen. hat dann den 10min rückstand locker aufgeholt um dann mit 4min vorsprung als erster ins ziel zu kommen . 

respekt: matthias ball, lange zeit führender, kam mit 8min rückstand als 3. ins ziel!


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bilder sind hier:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/19184
> tja, hab zwar jede menge von deinem team aufgenommen, du bist aber nur 1x drauf...? bist halt einfach zu schnell!
> 
> ...



Ey, was macht mein Mädel hier, nimm das Bild raus, das mit der raushängenden Zunge ist sowieso mein Markenzeichen und nicht ihrs!!!     
Also eigentlich bin ich auf zwei Bildern, einmal sieht man den halben Kopf!  
Aber es sind wirklich viel von uns dabei! Vielen Dank! Sind schöne Bilder, was mir übrigends sehr gut gefällt sind Deine Bilder von der Abfahrt vor der Burg, da kommt die Steilheit gut raus, und Rebbecca Burbach haste auch abgelichtet, fotografierst wohl lieber Mädels!


----------



## Stromberg (13. August 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> (...) Wir haben noch einige eingeholt, die sich das Rennen einfach falsch eingeteilt haben.(...)


Einer davon war dann wohl ich. Ihr hab mich in der zweiten Runde kurz vor der zweiten Verpflegung geholt. Das war dann noch ein Kampf bis ins Ziel und ich hab mich nur noch auf die Abfahrten gefreut, obwohl das teils auch grenzwertig war, so schwarz wie ich war...
Mit Einteilung hatte das bei mir aber wenig zun; ich hab einfach für meine Verhältnisse zu wenig getrunken und die Gelfresserei ist auf die Dauer auch nix.

Schön wars trotzdem, besonders dort, wo Sandboden und Natursteine waren. Diese groben Schottersteine auf dem ersten Drittel dagegen waren echt zum Abgewöhnen.


----------



## Skunkworks (13. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ey, was macht mein Mädel hier, nimm das Bild raus, das mit der raushängenden Zunge ist sowieso mein Markenzeichen und nicht ihrs!!!
> Also eigentlich bin ich auf zwei Bildern, einmal sieht man den halben Kopf!
> Aber es sind wirklich viel von uns dabei! Vielen Dank! Sind schöne Bilder, was mir übrigends sehr gut gefällt sind Deine Bilder von der Abfahrt vor der Burg, da kommt die Steilheit gut raus, und Rebbecca Burbach haste auch abgelichtet, fotografierst wohl lieber Mädels!



Ich misch mich ja nicht unbedingt in fremder Leut's Gespräche ein, aber das ist ein Forum und ich bin ja auch gefahren (nur die Mitteldistanz).
Die Bilder sing sehr gut, und ganz bestimmt besser als die des offiziellen Fotographen.

Und das @easymtbiker lieber Mädelz fotographiert verstehe ich vollkommen  Daniele Trösch (Rotwild) hat er auch zwei mal abgelichtet...das ist eine ganz Liebe, habe Sie auf der Tarns Germany kennenlernen, da waren wir 2mal im selben Hotel.

@Klaus, dein Mädel hatte ein schwierige Startphase, wird sie sicherlich erzählt haben: Kettenklemmer schon aus der Stadt raus, kurz darauf riesen Ast im Antrieb. Hat geflucht wie ein Kesselflicker...
Meistens waren wir in der gleichen Gruppe, erst auf den letzen 10-15Km war sie schneller.

Jedenfalls war das mein erster Mara in Neustadt und muss sagen, der ist sehr, sehr anstrengend, weil die "Bergaufs" eben keine WAB's sind. Bergab lies sich vieles fahren, bei einigen engen Kehren und "Einstiegen" hab ich die Vernunft walten lassen. Zur Burg runter war schon sehr selektiv,ich konnte alles fahren und hat unten, wo die meisten Zuschauer standen, richtig Spass gehabt.

Wenn die Form und das Wetter nächstes Jahr passt, dann vielleicht mal die Langstrecke in Angriff nehmen.

Grüsse
SW


----------



## Giant_Team (13. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Einer davon war dann wohl ich. Ihr hab mich in der zweiten Runde kurz vor der zweiten Verpflegung geholt.



Kann mich daran erinnern. Du warst der im Stevens Trikot? Bist ja dann noch ne Weile mit uns gefahren, bis zum nächsten Anstieg....
Ich hatte aber auch schon bessere Rennen. Hab gedacht, bin soooo schlecht, das das Podium bereits vergeben ist und hab den späteren Sieger  (Hobby) im Downhill ziehen lassen


----------



## Stromberg (13. August 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Kann mich daran erinnern. Du warst der im Stevens Trikot? Bist ja dann noch ne Weile mit uns gefahren, bis zum nächsten Anstieg....
> Ich hatte aber auch schon bessere Rennen. Hab gedacht, bin soooo schlecht, das das Podium bereits vergeben ist und hab den späteren Sieger  (Hobby) im Downhill ziehen lassen


Nö, rote Hose und Helm, weißes Trikot, Titan Hardtail mit V-Brakes. Du bist in der ersten Runde nach der ersten Verpflegung ne Weile hinter mir gefahren.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> fotografierst wohl lieber Mädels!


he, du hast dich verschaut! im weiss- blauem dress sind alles meine team- nachwuchskollegen, alles jungs! auch wenn n engelchen dabei ist!   

lustig fand ich am anfang die kurze wurzel- abfahrt hier:



hab da der langstrecke zugeschaut und sogar bei den ersten 20 leuten gab es viele, die hier unsicher- langsam runter gefahren sind....
später kamen dann 3 jungs, alle fuss raus und halb runter getragen, hinter denen ne frau und schreit:"was ist los? das kann man doch alles fahren!!" 

@giant_team: echt wahr? du solltes das nächste mal jemanden mitnehmen, der neben dir her fährt und dir ständig sagt, wie toll du fährst!


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Protest!!! Ich fahr auch in weißen Socken. Natürlich nur, weil die farblich so toll zum Bike passen
> 
> Starkes Rennen heut von dir Klaus
> In der 1. Runde bin ich weder gescheit hoch noch runter gekommen. In der 2. Runde wars bei mir wie ausgewechselt. Bin dann mit em Texpa u. dem Seeburger gemeinsam gefahren. Da kam dann plötzlich einer aus deinem Team von hinten an, hat mächtig druck gemacht und uns in unserer netten Unterhaltung gestört   Aber nach kurzer Zeit war er platt. Wir haben noch einige eingeholt, die sich das Rennen einfach falsch eingeteilt haben.
> Euer Betreuer hat unserem Lukas bei der Reparatur seines Pedals geholfen. Richte ihm nochmal einen Dank aus



Ich hab mir die weißen Socken abgewöhnt, sind so schnell dreckig und werden nimmer sauber, hab mit schwarzen bessere Erfahrungen ))))

Naja, ich habs probiert - als wir Eure Gruppe immer wieder gesehen haben, sind wir rangefahren, ungeschickterweise hats in der 2. Runde bei mir und Gerhard zu Krämpfen geführt, hab auch vmtl. zu wenig getrunken, weil ich die 3. Verpflegung ausgelassen hab, aber das Tempo war halt auch sehr hoch. Dadurch wurde die 2. Runde sehr zäh, aber  die Zeit ist für mich absolut OK. Hi, hi, das war Peter, der noch zu Euch gefahren ist. Im Rennen ist er "ungeniesbar", aber sonst ein netter Kerl, nur im Rennen darf man ihn nicht ansprechen und ihm nicht in den Weg kommen! Die Strecke war nix für ihn, zu flach zu kurze Anstiege, in Ischgl ist er 3. bei den Masters 1 geworden, hinter Zörweg und Dörschlag - das war eher was für ihn. War nachher auch noch am meckern wir wären zu schnell angegangen .
Matze ist unsere gute Seele, der hilft jedem  und ausserdem kennt ihn auch bald jeder . Ich richte es gern aus, freut ihn sicher auch wenn Feedback kommt!


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Einer davon war dann wohl ich. Ihr hab mich in der zweiten Runde kurz vor der zweiten Verpflegung geholt. Das war dann noch ein Kampf bis ins Ziel und ich hab mich nur noch auf die Abfahrten gefreut, obwohl das teils auch grenzwertig war, so schwarz wie ich war...
> Mit Einteilung hatte das bei mir aber wenig zun; ich hab einfach für meine Verhältnisse zu wenig getrunken und die Gelfresserei ist auf die Dauer auch nix.
> 
> Schön wars trotzdem, besonders dort, wo Sandboden und Natursteine waren. Diese groben Schottersteine auf dem ersten Drittel dagegen waren echt zum Abgewöhnen.



Ja, der Schotter war höllisch, hab mir zum 1. mal seit langem überlegt, ob hier das Fully nicht besser gewesen wäre...


----------



## Stromberg (13. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> (...)
> Matze ist unsere gute Seele, der hilft jedem  und ausserdem kennt ihn auch bald jeder . Ich richte es gern aus, freut ihn sicher auch wenn Feedback kommt!


Der war echt klasse, wie Hase und Igel. Man quält sich den Berg hoch und er steht schon ganz reaxed da. Er wollte mir immer Cola und sonstwas anbieten, aber ich hab dann abgelehnt, weil es mir eh nix mehr geholfen hätte. Perle vor die Säue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (13. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ja, der Schotter war höllisch, hab mir zum 1. mal seit langem überlegt, ob hier das Fully nicht besser gewesen wäre...


Da bist Du schon nen Schritt weiter als ich; ich erwäge, von 2,1 zumindest hinten auf 2,25 umzusteigen. Bin übrigens komplett RR gefahren und bis auf den ersten Teil der Burgabfahrt ging das wirklich gut.


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ich misch mich ja nicht unbedingt in fremder Leut's Gespräche ein, aber das ist ein Forum und ich bin ja auch gefahren (nur die Mitteldistanz).
> Die Bilder sing sehr gut, und ganz bestimmt besser als die des offiziellen Fotographen.
> 
> Und das @easymtbiker lieber Mädelz fotographiert verstehe ich vollkommen  Daniele Trösch (Rotwild) hat er auch zwei mal abgelichtet...das ist eine ganz Liebe, habe Sie auf der Tarns Germany kennenlernen, da waren wir 2mal im selben Hotel.
> ...



Naja, das war ja auch eher als kleine Stichelei gemeint, wem von uns ginge das nicht genauso! 
ja, sie hat es erzählt, dabei sind wohl gut 5min drauf gegangen, dann wieder das durchwühlen durch die Menge, ist blöd gelaufen - schade, nach dem schweren Sturz in Wildbad hätte ich es ihr gegönnt mal wieder gut durchzukommen - aber so ist das eben, läuft nicht immer so wie geschmiert, und sie hat noch das Beste draus gemacht! Nur das sie geflucht hat, hat sie nicht erwähnt, ich frag mal was das soll - Mädels tun sowas nicht! 

Also die Abfahrten haben es schon in sich, aber bei rel. trockenen Bedingungen wie gestern geht das schon, ist viel Kopfsache, ich hatte trotz RR und Felgenbremsen keine Probleme damit -  bei Nässe sieht das an der Burg schon anders aus, die Steine und Wurzeln sind dann verdammt glatt!


----------



## Giant_Team (13. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Nö, rote Hose und Helm, weißes Trikot, Titan Hardtail mit V-Brakes. Du bist in der ersten Runde nach der ersten Verpflegung ne Weile hinter mir gefahren.



Ok, da haben wir dich in dem Trail kurz vor der Verpflegung eingeholt.


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Der war echt klasse, wie Hase und Igel. Man quält sich den Berg hoch und er steht schon ganz reaxed da. Er wollte mir immer Cola und sonstwas anbieten, aber ich hab dann abgelehnt, weil es mir eh nix mehr geholfen hätte. Perle vor die Säue...



Na Cola hilft schon, wenn mann recht am Ende ist. Ich bin auch immer froh, wenn Betreuer dabei sind, ist einfach gut zu wissen, dass jemand da ist, ausserdem muntert das auf!


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Da bist Du schon nen Schritt weiter als ich; ich erwäge, von 2,1 zumindest hinten auf 2,25 umzusteigen. Bin übrigens komplett RR gefahren und bis auf den ersten Teil der Burgabfahrt ging das wirklich gut.



Der RR geht gut auf der Strecke, bin ich schon 2-3mal gefahren, aber den 2,25er, ist einfach bequemer und auch der Durchschlagschutz ist besser, rollen tut er genausogut wie der 2,1er nur das Gewicht ist etwas höher.


----------



## bikehumanumest (13. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> bilder sind hier:
> 
> gewonnen hat die langstrecke wolfram kurschat, nach einem verrücktem rennen: nach runde 1 musste er einem zuschauer ausweichen und stürzte dabei. hat sich dabei den vr- bremshebel und vorderer schalthebel abgerissen. 15min reparaturpause, ist dann danach mit einem stock im umwerfer (aufs grösst blatt gestellt) weitergefahren, die vr- bremse war aber nicht mehr zu benutzen. hat dann den 10min rückstand locker aufgeholt um dann mit 4min vorsprung als erster ins ziel zu kommen .
> 
> respekt: matthias ball, lange zeit führender, kam mit 8min rückstand als 3. ins ziel!




hi

schön dass ich mit den bildern und den beiträgen wenigstens noch ein paar eindrücke vom rennen bekomme...

hab mir am samstagabend auf ner schlappen ü40 party irgendwie den magen etc. verdorben...und mußte auf neustadt live verzichten...

dazu noch irgendwas wie erkältung ??? hoffentlich ist das bis zum wochenende wieder weg...

ist irgendwie (noch !!!) nicht meine saison...

joe


----------



## easymtbiker (13. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hab mir am samstagabend auf ner schlappen ü40 party irgendwie den magen etc. verdorben...


ach so nennt man das neuerdings.... ich sag dazu immer noch: zu viel gesoffen!  

tja, hab schon befürchtet, dich nicht gesehen zu haben, aber nach dir ausschau gehalten.

ok, dann schau mal, das du bis zum, woe wieder fit bist. ich bin auch noch leicht erkältet, überlege gerade aber trotzdem in ruhpolding zu starten und dir den ersten platz streitig zu machen!


----------



## BaSiS (13. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hi
> ist irgendwie (noch !!!) nicht meine saison...
> joe


na, da biste ja fast alleine !!!


bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hi
> schön dass ich mit den bildern und den beiträgen wenigstens noch ein paar eindrücke vom rennen bekomme...
> hab mir am samstagabend auf ner schlappen ü40 party irgendwie den magen etc. verdorben...





easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach so nennt man das neuerdings.... ich sag dazu immer noch: zu viel gesoffen!



wenn ich das für mich reklamieren könnte ..........


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hi
> 
> schön dass ich mit den bildern und den beiträgen wenigstens noch ein paar eindrücke vom rennen bekomme...
> 
> ...



Mensch Jo, und ich hab die ganze Startaufstellung nach Dir abgesucht und nach dem Rennen auch nochmal geschaut und getan - so'n Mist!
Echt schade, dachte man sieht sich mal wieder...

Naja ein Verdorbener Magen ist bis zum Wochenende wieder OK, wenn es eben nicht mehr ist. Drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> na, da biste ja fast alleine !!!
> 
> 
> 
> wenn ich das für mich reklamieren könnte ..........



Hi BaSiS
Du sahst am Start schon nicht so gut aus - ich glaub so wär ich schon gar nicht erst losgefahren. Ging nix - oder?


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach so nennt man das neuerdings.... ich sag dazu immer noch: zu viel gesoffen!
> 
> tja, hab schon befürchtet, dich nicht gesehen zu haben, aber nach dir ausschau gehalten.
> 
> ok, dann schau mal, das du bis zum, woe wieder fit bist. ich bin auch noch leicht erkältet, überlege gerade aber trotzdem in ruhpolding zu starten und dir den ersten platz streitig zu machen!



Hi, hab Dir ne PN geschickt - wegen den Bildern. Nicht angekommen?


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. August 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach so nennt man das neuerdings.... ich sag dazu immer noch: zu viel gesoffen!
> 
> tja, hab schon befürchtet, dich nicht gesehen zu haben, aber nach dir ausschau gehalten.
> 
> ok, dann schau mal, das du bis zum, woe wieder fit bist. ich bin auch noch leicht erkältet, überlege gerade aber trotzdem in ruhpolding zu starten und dir den ersten platz streitig zu machen!



psssst...ich dachte halt : je mehr kohlehydrate desto besser, aber es war wohl doch die kombi weizenbier+griechische vorspeisen+nachspeisen

mit ruhpolding wird knapp auch mit meiner fitness, aber starten werd ich auf jeden fall...ist schon alles gebucht und wenn ich schlappmache werde ich wenigstens mein befreundetes team von supernova-lights anfeuern

aber auf jeden fall dir gute besserung,hab aber schon gesehen dass du deinen startplatz hergeben willst ? aber klar mit erkältung tut man sich nix gutes beim 24h rennen...

@klaus... wieder nicht geklappt-schade...ob wir das dieses jahr noch hinkriegen ? wo bist du denn noch am start ? 

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (14. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> psssst...ich dachte halt : je mehr kohlehydrate desto besser, aber es war wohl doch die kombi weizenbier+griechische vorspeisen+nachspeisen
> 
> mit ruhpolding wird knapp auch mit meiner fitness, aber starten werd ich auf jeden fall...ist schon alles gebucht und wenn ich schlappmache werde ich wenigstens mein befreundetes team von supernova-lights anfeuern
> 
> ...



Hey Joe,

sieht man sich evtl. in Biebergrund? Beim Keiler warste dabei, oder??
Und Wasgau dieses Jahr?
Evtl. fahre ich endlich mal in St.Ingbert mit, direkt nach meinem Urlaub.....


----------



## easymtbiker (14. August 2007)

meine bilder darf jeder verwenden! ich hab die für das fotoalbum in der auflösung verkleinert und zuhause noch mit mega- auflösung, falls jemand so eins haben möchte: mail an mich (bin aber die nächsten 2 wochen im urlaub....)




			
				klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. an wieviel Stellen warst Du eigentlich? Bist ja bald mehr km gefahren wie wir im Rennen


*grins* tja, das haben viele gesagt, aber ich kenne  den berg, weinbiet oder  -biet sehr gut und die strecke führt ja nur dort lang, kreuz und quer über den berg! so musste ich nur 500m, mal nur 200m fahren um wieder am nächsten streckenabschnitt zu stehen, während ihr die umwege nehmen musstet!


----------



## BaSiS (14. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hi BaSiS
> Du sahst am Start schon nicht so gut aus - ich glaub so wär ich schon gar nicht erst losgefahren. Ging nix - oder?



jetzt ham wir den Schuldigen - der Stylist hat mich festgehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe auch ein paar Bilder von Team-Woba Fahrern , kann die abe rnicht identifizieren. habe mal in der Ergebnisliste geschaut Klaus Winstel - 5:22, das ist heftig ...
Habe auch ein kurzes Video von Kurschat an der WOlfsburg, der ist da echt heftig runtergefahren, das kann man fast nicht glauben .....

Pfalzbube


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. August 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> jetzt ham wir den Schuldigen - der Stylist hat mich festgehalten



Mensch Kerl, so war das nicht gemeint! .
Irgendwie schien es Dir nicht besonders gut zu gehen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> psssst...ich dachte halt : je mehr kohlehydrate desto besser, aber es war wohl doch die kombi weizenbier+griechische vorspeisen+nachspeisen
> 
> mit ruhpolding wird knapp auch mit meiner fitness, aber starten werd ich auf jeden fall...ist schon alles gebucht und wenn ich schlappmache werde ich wenigstens mein befreundetes team von supernova-lights anfeuern
> 
> ...



Hi Jo,
nö, dieses jahr ist der Wurm drin! Das mit dem Gardasee wurmt mich jetzt noch - sorry!

Vielleicht den Marathon in Singen (soll aber nicht so supertoll sein), dann Furtwangen und noch Münsingen wegen der Serie. Wobei da im September noch ne ziemliche Lücke ist, da könnt man eigentlich schon noch was fahren - mal sehen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. August 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe auch ein paar Bilder von Team-Woba Fahrern , kann die abe rnicht identifizieren. habe mal in der Ergebnisliste geschaut Klaus Winstel - 5:22, das ist heftig ...
> Habe auch ein kurzes Video von Kurschat an der WOlfsburg, der ist da echt heftig runtergefahren, das kann man fast nicht glauben .....
> ...



Hi,
für Bilder bin ich immer zu haben, wäre es möglich mir die zuzuschicken? Naja, wenn die 2. Runde so gut gelaufen wäre wie die erste, wärs wohl 'n bischen schneller gegangen, probiert hab ichs wenigstens. Aber ich bin auch so zufrieden, wollt nur mal bei Giant_Team ein bischen anklopfen 

Hm, ich hab ein Bild von ihm in der 2. Runde, da sieht das nicht so gut aus, da bin ich besser runter gekommen .
Aber Bilder täuschen ja bekanntlich, ausserdem war da glaub ich bei ihm schon Bremse und Schaltung im Eimer...


----------



## Stromberg (14. August 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> (...)Habe auch ein kurzes Video von Kurschat an der WOlfsburg, der ist da echt heftig runtergefahren, das kann man fast nicht glauben .....
> 
> Pfalzbube





klaus_winstel schrieb:


> (...)
> Hm, ich hab ein Bild von ihm in der 2. Runde, da sieht das nicht so gut aus, da bin ich besser runter gekommen .
> Aber Bilder täuschen ja bekanntlich, ausserdem war da glaub ich bei ihm schon Bremse und Schaltung im Eimer...


Nicht labern, zeigen!


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Nicht labern, zeigen!


OK, ich hau mal 2 rein, versuch dann später mal ein ganzes Album anzulegen...
Also hier Hr. Kurschat






und hier ich:





gut, ich hab nicht soviel Zuschauer und kein Motorrad im Nacken...
Aber wie schon gesagt, Bilder können täuschen, geben ja nur eine kurze Momentaufnahme...


----------



## Giant_Team (14. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...wollt nur mal bei Giant_Team ein bischen anklopfen


Der hat auch ganz schön blöd geschaut, als plötzlich Gerhard mit dem Klaus am Hinterrad von hinten angerauscht u. auch sogleich vorbeigerauscht ist.


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. August 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Der hat auch ganz schön blöd geschaut, als plötzlich Gerhard mit dem Klaus am Hinterrad von hinten angerauscht u. auch sogleich vorbeigerauscht ist.



Naja, letztendlich blieb es ja bei dem Versuch, das Endergebniss hat wieder dem "Normalzustand" entsprochen! Aber die Burg runter waren wir nicht schlecht - oder?


----------



## Giant_Team (15. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Aber die Burg runter waren wir nicht schlecht - oder?


Respekt, da warst du einfach Weltklasse  Ich hänge an selchen Stellen  wohl zu sehr an meinem Leben 

Hab den BaSiS auch noch nach dem Rennen getroffen. Dies Jahr scheint bei ihm leider nicht viel zu gehen. Find ich extrem Schade. Vermisse richtig die Fights vom letzten Jahr, als er immer gegen Rennende noch mal richtig aufdrehen konnte.


----------



## Skunkworks (15. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> OK, ich hau mal 2 rein, versuch dann später mal ein ganzes Album anzulegen...
> Also hier Hr. Kurschat
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde du machst die bessere Figur (schleim). Warum versetzts dem Wolfram so das Hinterrad? Sieht schon gut aus, aber kurz vor knapp eben.
Denke mal, dass er schneller als das Motorrad war, bei solchen Passagen haben die zuviel Gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Respekt, da warst du einfach Weltklasse  Ich hänge an selchen Stellen  wohl zu sehr an meinem Leben
> 
> Hab den BaSiS auch noch nach dem Rennen getroffen. Dies Jahr scheint bei ihm leider nicht viel zu gehen. Find ich extrem Schade. Vermisse richtig die Fights vom letzten Jahr, als er immer gegen Rennende noch mal richtig aufdrehen konnte.



Naja ich hänge auch an meinem Leben, aber wir fahren sowas öfter mal im Training, man gewöhnt sich dran.  Na es ging die letzten Jahre auch immer ganz gut, keine größeren Stürze mehr - das war auch schonmal anders bei mir...

Na der BaSiS wird bestimmt auch bald wieder entsprechend fahren - so dass uns schwindlig wird, das ist bestimmt nur vorrübergehend!


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Also ich finde du machst die bessere Figur (schleim). Warum versetzts dem Wolfram so das Hinterrad? Sieht schon gut aus, aber kurz vor knapp eben.
> Denke mal, dass er schneller als das Motorrad war, bei solchen Passagen haben die zuviel Gewicht...



Ich verstehe das auch nicht, warum lenkt er hier ein? Macht doch gar kein Sinn! Sam Baeten ist da kerzengerade dürber, der Matthias Ball ebenfalls - aber es wird schon seinen Grund haben.
Die Motorradfahrer sind deutlich langsamer! Haben in einem Trail einen aufgefahren und mussten wirklich abbremsen und in Bad Wildbad gings mir auch schonmal so, in Ihrem Element sind die nicht auf den engen steilen Trails...


----------



## Skunkworks (15. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das auch nicht, warum lenkt er hier ein? Macht doch gar kein Sinn! Sam Baeten ist da kerzengerade dürber, der Matthias Ball ebenfalls - aber es wird schon seinen Grund haben.


 Ich tippe mal darauf, dass er auf dem etwas flacherem Stück darüber richtig auf gemacht hat und brutal runterbremsen musste, dabei hats das HR versetzt.
Ich bin knapp rechts an den Wurzeln vorbei (aus Fahrersicht), ich fahr lieber auf Steinen als auf Wurzeln.


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. August 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal darauf, dass er auf dem etwas flacherem Stück darüber richtig auf gemacht hat und brutal runterbremsen musste, dabei hats das HR versetzt.
> Ich bin knapp rechts an den Wurzeln vorbei (aus Fahrersicht), ich fahr lieber auf Steinen als auf Wurzeln.



Klar, könnte sein, aber er hatte ja auch glaub ich keine Vorderbremse mehr, das ist auch nicht ganz ohne!
Der Sam Baeten ist z.B. auch so wie Du ganz rechts gefahren, der Matthias Ball ganz links, denke beides geht ganz gut, nur eben mitdrin lenken tät ich nicht...


----------



## Stromberg (16. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Klar, könnte sein, aber er hatte ja auch glaub ich keine Vorderbremse mehr, das ist auch nicht ganz ohne!
> Der Sam Baeten ist z.B. auch so wie Du ganz rechts gefahren, der Matthias Ball ganz links, denke beides geht ganz gut, nur eben mitdrin lenken tät ich nicht...


Dafür, dass er keine VR-Bremse hat, zieht er aber gut an beiden Hebeln...


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Dafür, dass er keine VR-Bremse hat, zieht er aber gut an beiden Hebeln...



Auch wieder wahr! Aber es hieß doch da war was kaputt! ????


----------



## Stromberg (17. August 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Auch wieder wahr! Aber es hieß doch da war was kaputt! ????


Schon. Von welcher Runde ist das Bild denn? IIRC war sein Sturz am Ende der ersten Runde.


----------



## pfalzbube (17. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe den Wolfram weiter unten gefilmt, so ein Tempo habe ich an der Stelle bei keinem anderem gesehen, denke also schon der kann was. Euch habe ich übrigens auch gesehen und teilweise Bilder gemacht, Ihr habt aber schon ein par gute Aufnahmen wie ich sehe 

Pfalzbube


----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Schon. Von welcher Runde ist das Bild denn? IIRC war sein Sturz am Ende der ersten Runde.


Das Bild istvon der 2. Runde. Also war da schon was an seiner Kiste, aber er zieht ja wirklich an beiden Hebeln, also scon komisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (19. August 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe den Wolfram weiter unten gefilmt, so ein Tempo habe ich an der Stelle bei keinem anderem gesehen, denke also schon der kann was. Euch habe ich übrigens auch gesehen und teilweise Bilder gemacht, Ihr habt aber schon ein par gute Aufnahmen wie ich sehe
> 
> Pfalzbube



Och, wenns ein paar Bilder von weiter unten gibt fänd ichs schon schön die mal zu sehen, könntest Du mir die schicken?


----------



## Skunkworks (20. August 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage: Ist der Kurs, der dieses Jahr gefahren wurde, schon seit Jahren unverändert?
Gruss
SW


----------



## pfalzbube (20. August 2007)

Och, wenns ein paar Bilder von weiter unten gibt fänd ichs schon schön die mal zu sehen, könntest Du mir die schicken?

Hallo Klaus,

habe die 2 Bilder an [email protected]e gemailt, hoffe die kommen an.

Skunkworks:

Die Strecke ist jetzt seit 4 jahren die gleiche, vorher gings auf der anderen Seite vom tal zum Stabenberg, die kenne ich aber nicht auswendig, soll aber auch schon recht anspruchsvoll gewesen sein. Einen Singletrail findet man, wenn man das Gimmeldinger Tal die Straße Richtung Forsthaus SIlbertal fährt, da ist auf der Straße noch ein Pfeil "MTB" links den Trailo hoch und der ist nicht ohne.

Pfalzbube


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2007)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Ist der Kurs, der dieses Jahr gefahren wurde, schon seit Jahren unverändert?
> Gruss
> SW



Also genau die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. 2006 bin ich nicht gefahren und 2005 kam mir die Strecke anders vor. Ein Kumpel hat aber gesagt, nö die ist schon immer so...


----------



## klaus_winstel (20. August 2007)

pfalzbube schrieb:


> Och, wenns ein paar Bilder von weiter unten gibt fänd ichs schon schön die mal zu sehen, könntest Du mir die schicken?
> 
> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> ...



Hey vielen Dank, Bilder sind angekommen! Ich mache ja die Page und die E-Mail-Adr. hab ich auch angelegt, kommt also alles zu mir 
Aha, dann war sie 2005 doch gleich, aber am Anfang anders, ich wußte irgendwann mal lief das anders . Vmltl. hat da die Radsportakademie irgendwie mitgewirkt, die ursprüngliche Strecke die Daniel gestaltet hat war etwas andes, wobei ich glaub vor 4 Jahren war er auch noch inoffiziel (offiziell ist es ja Hr. Braun) der Streckendesigner...


----------

